# Anyone seen bobo[HELP]



## reptastic (May 14, 2011)

i am bit upset i lost my lizard this morning, somehow he ripped through the screen and escaped, he was last seen carrying off a neighbors puppy after eating another neighbors 2 cats, i really miss him and hope for his safe return, last time it cost mme like 1/2 a million dollars in damage when he ripped up a few street light, ate some kids and caused a pile up on the highway there is a reward for his safe return


----------



## Shadowgamer21 (May 14, 2011)

I think I may have seen him get splattered by a bus, chasing someone across the street.


----------



## Orion (May 14, 2011)

reptastic said:


> i am bit upset i lost my lizard this morning, somehow he ripped through the screen and escaped, he was last seen carrying off a neighbors puppy after eating another neighbors 2 cats, i really miss him and hope for his safe return, last time it cost mme like 1/2 a million dollars in damage when he ripped up a few street light, ate some kids and caused a pile up on the highway there is a reward for his safe return



Last time I saw him he was trying to see how my daughter tastes..............


----------



## reptastic (May 14, 2011)

The last kids he that too ended up going missing, we never did find that school bus or the 30 kids on board, i think thats the bus you were talkin about


----------



## montana (May 14, 2011)

I hear there is something going on in Tokyo !!


----------



## reptastic (May 14, 2011)

He was born in tokyo, i hear his parents still live in a little village right outside the city it use to be people living there but they dissapeared they think they relocated to another village, its weird his brother lives in borneo with a wife and 3 kids, the hut they live in used to house a family of six but they dissappeared and no ones seen them in a few years


----------



## Rhetoric (May 14, 2011)

now that you mention it, i haven't seen my cat all day


----------



## reptastic (May 14, 2011)

Oh no cats are his fave delicasey (preferibly short hair breeds)


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 14, 2011)

I caught him earlier and then he tryed to eat my dogs so i bought a bus ticket and sent him to the city zoo


----------



## reptastic (May 14, 2011)

He tried living at a zoo before but he said the mmeals were horrible, as if he could fill up on a single cow, so after eating the staff and pretty much all the animals he came and stayed with me, i just let him loose and he'd eat the slow kids and whatever pets that got loose until parents started complaining, then we just started taking road trips to various farms


----------



## Hippo (May 14, 2011)

bobo caused an earthquake which caused a tsunami to hit japan


----------



## Rhetoric (May 14, 2011)

Well hes very handsome, I hope you find him soon.. If I ever found him I'd slap a saddle on him and ride him to work.. A lot cheaper than these gas prices!


----------



## reptastic (May 15, 2011)

Yeah i heard about him and the earthquake/tsunami turned out he was whale hunting and capsized a few ships, then knocked a few buildings over trying to drag a whale through the city, as far as riding him he gets great milelage if you fill him up on some fat kids, some big dogs, a few cows and a herd of wilderbeast, its funny i havnt seen my mailman since bobo's gone missing so i havnt got any mail hope no one has tried to write me about him


----------



## La-Price (May 24, 2011)

huh, my mail hasnt come for a few days either. My dogs also are afraid to leave the house..... wonder why? There big pyrenees mountain dogs, hope Bobo hasnt swung by....


----------



## reptastic (Apr 17, 2012)

Well guys bobo's on the loose again and this time he has a partner, a lady croc monitor named bambi, apparently they thought the hunger game was an actual game and the hungriest one wins so they set out to try and become champions


----------



## Dubya (Oct 22, 2012)

Anybody see Joe Biden since the debate? Has Bobo been in the DC area?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I saw him at party city, but he left with a Obama outfit. :O


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: RE: Anyone seen bobo[HELP]*



reptastic said:


> Yeah i heard about him and the earthquake/tsunami turned out he was whale hunting and capsized a few ships, then knocked a few buildings over trying to drag a whale through the city, as far as riding him he gets great milelage if you fill him up on some fat kids, some big dogs, a few cows and a herd of wilderbeast, its funny i havnt seen my mailman since bobo's gone missing so i havnt got any mail hope no one has tried to write me about him



I think he made it over to the new england area somehow...my house was shaking and then everyone on fb started posting the same thing! From maine all the way to boston, ma we felt his tremors...hmmmm...:-/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

I think he is in queens NY because police had the choppers out and riot squad also

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Oct 24, 2012)

If he gets to Dominics Sausages on Woodhaven Blvd, we are going to have a problem. Time to lock and load. We will have to rally the troops at Grandstands Pub.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

Dubya where u located I'm in Jamaica queens

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy crap guys he's in my back yard, he just ate all the fish in my koi pond :huh:


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 11, 2013)

He probably left again because he was thinking "nemo " was a giant fish, then found himself neck deep in snow...haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

He left this picture on my door, and left a note. he is teaming up with the local lions of texas and is going to go to NY to eat all the snow. P.S. i ate your koi


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Omg haha you're crazy 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Omg haha you're crazy
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Haha, just haveing a little fun


----------

